# NZXT Gamma is a great cabinet!!!



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

*Gamma box....*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC00415Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC00417Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC00416Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0039Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0041Large.jpg

*Out of the box,*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0050Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0047Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0045Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0052Large.jpg

*Inside Gamma,*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0053Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC00419Large.jpg

*Fans to be installed...*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0032Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0029Large.jpg

_1*120mm led, 2*80mm fans from my Bijli, 1*120mm led fan from my bro's bijli...._

*Components to be installed,*
Core 2 Quad Q8400,
Intel DG43GT,
2*2GB kingston RAM,
1*2GB Nanya RAM,
XFX 9800GT 512MB,
Asus Xonar DX,
Sony ODD,
Seagate 500GB 7200.12,
Corsair VX450.
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0034Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0037Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0035Large.jpg

*After installation(w/o pow),*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0055Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0057Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0059Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0060Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0062Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0082Large.jpg

_Fans installed,
1*120mm led - front - intake
1*120mm led - top - exhaust
1*120mm fan - rear(Pre installed) - exhaust
2* 80mm fans - side - intake_

*After installation(with pow),*
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0065Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0067Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0070Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0079Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0078Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0072Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0073Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0074Large.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0077Large.jpg


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 14, 2011)

how much does it cost in New Delhi!


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

guys Share ur rig tooooooo.....

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------




Dangerous Dave said:


> how much does it cost in New Delhi!



2 or 2.1K(max.)


----------



## manujohn (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome Dude.....


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats. 



Dangerous Dave said:


> how much does it cost in New Delhi!


It is actually NOT available in Delhi anywhere. Cooler Master dominance because of one big reason. Don't ask me why.

*Note:* Thread shifted to the show-off section.


----------



## digibrush (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats mailme.manju!!  nice pics.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys...

@manujohn & digibrush,
Thanks for ur advise on getting gamma...


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

Really nice pic. Good build...!


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Asingh


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hehe..Gamma....I am becoming HULK now.....



Can u post your pics too?


----------



## rakesh47 (Mar 14, 2011)

did you buy the LED fans seperately,  and how many fans did NZXT gave you? did nzxt come with or without PSU? i can buy PSU later also, but all i wanna know is how many fans did nzxt has in it when you bought it? did u buy extra fans? I am eager to buy nzxt gamma, and i also have my eyes on nzxt guardian 921, wat do u think about it?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

You enquired about nzxt guardian 921?
How much in your place?
Gamma came with 1*120mm rear exhaust fan...
I took fans from my old bijli cabby, 2*120mm led fans, 2*80mm fans...
nzxt guardian 921 is a great cabby at its price - 3.5k....

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

I hope all of NZXT's cabby are great


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 14, 2011)

Brilliant case for 2k. You can see the hardwork nzxt put on this case when you work with it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Can u post your pics too?



I have not mounted LED fans...though it supports upto 6Fans 

I have mounted only two CM 120mm fans above...+ 1 default while fan of NZXT....


----------



## abhidev (Mar 14, 2011)

nice cabby dude....congrats!!!!


----------



## rakesh47 (Mar 14, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> You enquired about nzxt guardian 921?
> How much in your place?
> Gamma came with 1*120mm rear exhaust fan...
> I took fans from my old bijli cabby, 2*120mm led fans, 2*80mm fans...
> ...



rite now i am in hyderabad, but i saw nzxt gamma online at primeabgb.com at 2.2 and guardian 921 at 3.7k(primeabgb is in mumbai and adds extra charges for delivery for chassis, that means  nzxtGamma2.2k+delivery550=2.8k 

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------

In hyderabad, only  Coolermaster chassis are available-fewer models at expensive costs---------  also i need H70 corsair for AMD 1090t.


----------



## xanan (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not a fan of pre-built cases. That being said, I think you should work on the cable management at the least. What's the point in buying all that hardware, putting it in a mass produced cabbie, and then not even bothering with how the air will move inside, and how the temps are gonna be?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I have not mounted LED fans...though it supports upto 6Fans
> 
> I have mounted only two CM 120mm fans above...+ 1 default while fan of NZXT....



so wat ?
Jus unleash ur beast, u hav a great config in ur siggy....


xanan said:


> how the temps are gonna be?



cool n quiet than my old bijli...


abhidev said:


> nice cabby dude....congrats!!!!



thnks....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> so wat ?
> Jus unleash ur beast, u hav a great config in ur siggy....



Yup...i will post it soon...

Btw it feels proud to have a good config without investing Dad's single penny


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Yup...i will post it soon...
> 
> Btw it feels proud to have a good config without investing Dad's single penny



so you bought it yourself? congrats.


----------



## guru_urug (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey I have the nzxt gamma too! awesome cabby must say, build quality is gr8!! I had a local cabinet brand called 'root' earlier and the temp of hdd used to go very high around 45-47 but now they remain nice and cool at 30 deg cel ...thanks to the big front fan and grill. 

Only complaint is that cleaning the cabby can be a pain since the hdd rack is not detachable


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 18, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Only complaint is that cleaning the cabby can be a pain since the hdd rack is not detachable



Dude use a vacuum cleaner to blow it off....


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 19, 2011)

And if one doesnt have vaccum cleaner then??? :-c


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 26, 2011)

My Gamma after cable management...

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSCN0440.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSCN0439.jpg

Dust filter
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSCN0442.jpg


*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSCN0454.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSCN0452.jpg


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work Manju. How did u do it.. Of your own or somebody helped too.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 28, 2011)

^^Thanks buddy ... Did it on my own


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 28, 2011)

Its really great. 
Well I will have to learn it from u if i get GAMMA for my new rig.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Apr 1, 2011)

can this cab accommodate coolermaster N620 cpu cooler.Its 161mm in height


----------



## scudmissile007 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank u guys,bought nzxt gamma & cm n620 was just able to fit in that.Still cable mgmt has to be done.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 16, 2011)

^^Congrats on your purchase... Where are the pics???


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 16, 2011)

the change in the cabby's looks after cable-man is astounding!!!
way to go buddy!!! congrats!


----------



## max_snyper (Apr 17, 2011)

hey manju congrats buddy...good cable management...thinking to buy this cabby...
can you just one thing for us...can you tell us the maximum length graphic cards this cabby can support by actually measuring in inches...goin for the build when bulldozer is avaliable..just curious to know...thanks mate.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

It can hold upto 27cm long GPUs...


----------



## akrr (Apr 23, 2011)

excellent cable management


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 25, 2011)

A mod in my cabby....

Installed a 80mm fan as PSU exhaust....



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC02900Medium.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC02899Medium.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC02898Medium.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC02897Medium.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSC02896Medium.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Apr 28, 2011)

Its now looks better.In this price gamma is very good.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 30, 2011)

^^Ya except for the trans side panel, its a great deal over CM 430...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 30, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> ^^Ya except for the trans side panel, its a great deal over CM 430...



But you also getting cable manegement space.


----------



## MegaMind (May 1, 2011)

Ya thats wat i said it lacks trans side panel, other than that its a +1...


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 1, 2011)

hey i heard there's an unofficial transparent side panel available for 1000 bucks more i guess !
and cool exhaust fan " Kooler master " Lol !!!


----------



## MegaMind (May 1, 2011)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> hey i heard there's an unofficial transparent side panel available for 1000 bucks more i guess !
> and cool exhaust fan " Kooler master " Lol !!!



unofficial transparent side panel? did u see that online??

For 30 bucks only Kooler master is avail..


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 1, 2011)

i read somewhere re i mean in reviews !!!
30 bucks cool re 
does it make noise !!!
hey and where did u get the foam from ??


----------



## MegaMind (May 1, 2011)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> 1.does it make noise !!!
> 2.hey and where did u get the foam from ??



1.No noise, very silent also the airflow is great..
2.Which foam?


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 1, 2011)

foam which u have kept on top 120mm  and rear exhaust slots in ur cable mgmt pics
and this is the site where i learnt abt transparent side panel costing abt. 400 bucks more !! 
NZXT Gamma PC Cabinet Review
i am gonna buy gamma this week will post the pics here !!
even gonna buy a APC 800VA UPS 
and comments abt. UPS


----------



## MegaMind (May 1, 2011)

^^Perfect choice for both, APC over numeric is a good one...

That foam is one which comes with new shirts... I jus tried it at top n removed t since top fan is exhaust..

Do post the pics...


----------



## Cool G5 (May 1, 2011)

Its indeed a great VFM cabinet. Didn't like the looks but since it had good ventilation provision got it an year ago for my new PC then.


----------



## saswat23 (May 2, 2011)

So, including all the fans and etc..etc.. How much did u spend in all for GAMMA, manju..???

Ya, me too didnt like the pic. It looks ugly. 
But not a problem as its the rear panel.


----------



## MegaMind (May 2, 2011)

^^I jus bought tat 80mm psu exhaust fan for Rs.30, rest of the fans are from my Bijli...



saswat23 said:


> So, including all the fans and etc..etc.. How much did u spend in all for GAMMA, manju..???



Total spent - Rs.1965


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 2, 2011)

hey manju the fan provided  with case has which type of connectivity 3 pin or 4 pin molex ???


----------



## MegaMind (May 2, 2011)

^^It has both 3 pin & 4 pin molex..


----------



## saswat23 (May 4, 2011)

BTW how many fans were bundled with it??


----------



## MegaMind (May 4, 2011)

bundled fan - 1*120mm


----------



## Tenida (May 4, 2011)

From which shop did you buy Gamma? online or locally?


----------



## MegaMind (May 4, 2011)

ITDEPOT locally....


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 4, 2011)

hey brought gamma for Rs.1950/- from cassette world , lamington , mumbai .
just installed all the drives superb case!
excellent cable management slots !!
check this pic!!
*img831.imageshack.us/img831/7497/nzxtgamma.jpg
Before Gamma
*img687.imageshack.us/img687/9194/idlebefore.jpg
*img844.imageshack.us/img844/7096/playingcyrsis2before.jpg
After Gamma
*img837.imageshack.us/img837/2355/idleafter.jpg
thanks manju for ur recommendation


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 5, 2011)

wow..... really good..... thanx for photos


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

more pics..... right side panel, while running..


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 5, 2011)

made some more fine tuning in cable management check this !!
*img713.imageshack.us/img713/8100/05052011217.jpg
*img806.imageshack.us/img806/495/05052011218.jpg
*img191.imageshack.us/img191/9996/05052011219u.jpg
*img859.imageshack.us/img859/3977/05052011224.jpg
*img101.imageshack.us/img101/7005/05052011225.jpg


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2011)

^^Congrats for your new gamma.Nice cable management but i think you can do better.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 5, 2011)

i have to agree with the title that for 2.5k this cabinet is excellent value for money.


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

^^Actually For 2K


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 5, 2011)

hey manju my front panel audio is not working 
mic is working !!
wat can be the reason driver or hardware problem!!
is there any extra driver required ??



Tenida said:


> ^^Congrats for your new gamma.Nice cable management but i think you can do better.


Thanks ! where more can i improve cable mgmt. !! pls suggest !!


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> hey manju my front panel audio is not working
> mic is working !!
> wat can be the reason driver or hardware problem!!
> is there any extra driver required ??



In the bios check whether front panel audio is enabled?

which one u've connected to the header, AC'97 or HD Audio?


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 5, 2011)

HD audio !!
front audio speaker works when i remove my rear connector for speaker ,both don't work simultaneously !!


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

^^Oh... if thats the prob, U hav to check the audio driver settings.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 5, 2011)

i have'nt installed any audio drivers using the default win 7 one's
even though i try i can't !!
hey manju do you fell i can improve my cable mgmt. in gamma if so pls suggest !!


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

^^Yep by a bit...


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 5, 2011)

^^^ where according to u can i improve on my cable mgmt. ?
suggest the spots pls !!


----------



## MegaMind (May 6, 2011)

Do some work here...


*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Decorated%20images/05052011217.jpg

If possible, try routing the procy pow cable behind the gpu..

Its pretty neat though... Well done


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 6, 2011)

hmmm will try thanks though !!
even my friend has purchased the same cabby and is gonna upload the pic !!


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> HD audio !!
> front audio speaker works when i remove my rear connector for speaker ,both don't work simultaneously !!



Go to your Control Panel, search for Realtek HD Audio Manager, go to Advanced settings, check front and rear output devices to play simultaneously. I think that should solve the problem.

In case the option is not in the Control panel, install the latest drivers and try.


BTW, nice cable mgmt. Both you and Gamma deserves kudos. Its the best cabinet at its price range. And interior is black too  Something even pricier models of Lian-Li don't have.


----------



## tkin (May 6, 2011)

Nice cabby, good cable management, very vfm.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (May 7, 2011)

Skud said:


> In case the option is not in the Control panel, install the latest drivers and try.



I was'nt trying to install the latest version earlier, but downloaded and installed latest realtek version, now everything is working properly thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

Good to know that your problem is solved.


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 10, 2011)

Here is a NZXT CBL MGMT video
NZXT Gamma Classic HTPC build Time Lapse HD 720p : Windows Home Theater


----------



## noja (May 10, 2011)

SIR, PLZ install the HDD in one of the upper HDD slots since the HDD is getting choked with no air flow below it. KTHXBYE


----------



## MegaMind (May 10, 2011)

*@scudmissile007* thanks for the link...

*@noja* good idea...


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jun 11, 2011)

Where can I buy Gamma in Bangalore? Many vendors exclaim as if they havn't heard about the manufacturer. The only one who told available quoted 2.4k excluding tax and claimed it is outdated.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 11, 2011)

Tanveerpa said:


> The only one who told available quoted 2.4k excluding tax and claimed it is outdated.



Claims made by a dealers Vs. info you got from the forums. I am sure the conclusion is a no brainer.

Golchas sell it. If the quoted price is high then ask a quote via prime abgb including shipping. Prime ABGB are the distributors for NZXT cases.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 11, 2011)

If u need better cable management <3K, Gamma is the best choice...
Try negotiating with them... Also if they are quotin 2.4+vat, they are gettin the cabby from some other shop... Try to find their source...


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Tanveerpa said:


> Where can I buy Gamma in Bangalore? Many vendors exclaim as if they havn't heard about the manufacturer. The only one who told available quoted 2.4k excluding tax and claimed it is outdated.



Go to SP Road. Many shops there. I bought from Golchha. Have to walk a little into that road(galli)

I for one do not like the NZXT Gamma. Just my opinion. 
See it in person and then buy it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2011)

Surely a good cabby for the price 
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5263/5845493110_c115393d20_b.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey now, nice setup, let me be the breaker of bad news, you are running in single channel mode, not dual channel.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 18, 2011)

@Faun, awesome... 



tkin said:


> Hey now, nice setup, let me be the breaker of bad news, you are running in single channel mode, not dual channel.



Sadly yes Faun check it...

@Faun post some diagonal views focussing the cooler...


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2011)

tkin said:


> Hey now, nice setup, let me be the breaker of bad news, you are running in single channel mode, not dual channel.



Yeah, I know that  Anyway this setup is till july. I'll be getting 25mm width fans then and put that Ultra Kaze as rear exhaust.



MegaMind said:


> @Faun post some diagonal views focussing the cooler...



Here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-bridge.html


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> Here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-bridge.html



I meant diagonal views focussing the cooler, as it s inside the cabby...


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 23, 2011)

My SandyBridge rig.. 

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Sandy%20bridge/DSCN0713Custom.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Sandy%20bridge/DSCN0720Custom.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Sandy%20bridge/DSCN0716Custom.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Sandy%20bridge/DSCN0717Custom.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice pics. And superb cable management as always.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 23, 2011)

^^Thanks Skud...


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

@ megamind, awesome cable management, looks like the faulty P5Q helped along? 

Enjoy gaming.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> @ megamind, awesome cable management, looks like the faulty P5Q helped along?



Thanks dude! Ya P5Q paved way for SB


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 3, 2011)

Installed M600 in my Gamma... 

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/M600/DSCN4546.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/M600/DSCN4549.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/M600/DSCN4548.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

OHH..looks nice.Congrats


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2011)

Great cable management.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks ico n Tenida..


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Superb cable management, Megamind. Hats off...


----------



## d3p (Aug 3, 2011)

நன்றி அண்ணா - Awesome bro...just awesome...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

@Shivram-Give me some tips on cable management buddy 

Pics quality also great .Camera used?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks all.. 

@d3p5kor, Tamil! 



Tenida said:


> @*Sivam*Pics quality also great .Camera used?



Camera used : Nikon 4200


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Probably he was referring to your place.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Thanks all..
> 
> @d3p5kor, Tamil!
> 
> ...



Edited


----------



## prabhu.wali (Aug 28, 2011)

hey fellas m hunting for a new chassis for my c2d pc i've got cm 690 II plus on my mind what do u think or shud i stick with gamma


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> hey fellas m hunting for a new chassis for my c2d pc i've got cm 690 II plus on my mind what do u think or shud i stick with gamma



Ur budget?
Also u'll receive a lot of suggestions if u create a separate thread *here *


----------



## prabhu.wali (Aug 28, 2011)

yh ty,around 5k


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

For 5K u hav a lot of options,
Cooler Master Storm Enforcer - 5.3K
NZXT Tempest EVO - 5.5K
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced - 5.5K


----------



## prabhu.wali (Aug 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> For 5K u hav a lot of options,
> Cooler Master Storm Enforcer - 5.3K
> NZXT Tempest EVO - 5.5K
> Cooler Master 690 II Advanced - 5.5K



yh but can streach at 5k not a penny more lolz btw any idea as to how is guardian


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

NZXT Gaurdian 921 RB ~ 3.5K is a sexy cabby..


----------



## prabhu.wali (Aug 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> NZXT Gaurdian 921 RB ~ 3.5K is a sexy cabby..



doesn the front door lok flimsy btw would have loved all black interiors like the gamma and btw any idea as to how it compares with coolermaster chassis


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

^^Sorry, Its better u create a seperate thread for your queries...


----------



## prabhu.wali (Aug 28, 2011)

lol yh but no responses till now


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> NZXT Gaurdian 921 RB ~ 3.5K is a sexy cabby..



but as fas as I know it lacks front panel USB3.0 support.  Otherwise its great.


----------



## ashintomson (Aug 28, 2011)

@megamind --- O'sme cabby n cable management bro...


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

^^Very thanks...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 4, 2011)

^^great cable management. But one thing i have noticed that if the MB is having its EATX POWER slot on the right hand side like yours then the cable management is becoming good. But see the board of jerin Ss5. that board is having EATX power in the left hand and that is why even though he has tried  his best a sort of eye obstruction is always  there. 
moreover u have used the back space of the MOBO but he has not used it.

So cable management depends if the mobo is having the right extreme side EATX power and cabinet itself has the back space area.(correct me if wrong)

Elite 310 is not having any backspace area but since my mobo is having the right extreme side EATX power cable management is good even in that cabinet which does have no feature for cable management.

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/7632/1001431a.th.jpg


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 23, 2011)

here is my attempt
*img691.imageshack.us/img691/1326/dsc05436sg.th.jpg.

W/O FLASH
*img24.imageshack.us/img24/6364/dsc05435d.th.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 23, 2011)

^^Thats a good start n nice lighting..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2011)

great cable management i see here is of mega mind. excellent man! rep+
it deserves a high end GPU!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> great cable management i see here is of mega mind. excellent man! rep+
> it deserves a high end GPU!!!



Thanks budd.. Ya waiting for southern Islands...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 2, 2011)

My old system is now RIP... And waiting for Bulldozer release.. Currently have a Bijli... Which is OK, but will get myself a Gamma for new system and try my hand at Modding with Bijli.... 

Have to save lot of money for new System......


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Oct 11, 2011)

*Megamind can u tell me what is the current coast of nzxt gamma cabby now days  *


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 12, 2011)

^^Still 2 or 2.1K..


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 21, 2011)

hope they release with new USB 3.0 support and povide some extra fan...


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 24, 2011)

Installed RipjawsX in my machine...

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Ripjaws%20X/DSCN4603.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Ripjaws%20X/DSCN4606.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Ripjaws%20X/DSCN4605.jpg


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

Great. Specs?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 24, 2011)

Model: F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM
Speed: 1600MHz
Voltage: 1.5V
Cas Latency: 8
Timing: 8-8-8-24

*This*, to be exact...


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

Good specs. Purchased locally?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 24, 2011)

From same link(newegg.com) brought here by relatives..


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

ok, got it.


----------



## d3p (Oct 24, 2011)

the only thing that is missing from this thread & from your Cabinet is a Mid Range GPU like 560ti or HD6950.

Rest is awesome & nice that you have maintained your thread beautifully. 

Cheers...


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 24, 2011)

^^Thanks dude..


----------



## Tenida (Oct 24, 2011)

Blue Ripjaws x looking awesome with blue heatsink.Congrats buddy


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

The fans are also blue LED, so it should look gorgeous. 

*@megamind:*

can you post a pic with lights off?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 24, 2011)

@Tenida, thanks buddy... 

@Skud, u mean like this?

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Ripjaws%20X/DSCN4607.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Ripjaws%20X/DSCN4616.jpg


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## d3p (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ the last Photo with LED ON reminds me of winter foggy disco nights at Stuttgart.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 24, 2011)

My pleasure Skud

@d3p5kor, lucky you...


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

@MegaMind: looks great!!! You are running 2500K with stock fan! wow!
I don't think you overclocked it, right?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice photography skills Megamind


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 25, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> I don't think you overclocked it, right?



Thanks! and yes i havn't OC'ed a lot yet.. Once pushed to 3.8GHz & the temps were well within the limit..

Thanks Tenida..


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 26, 2011)

^^ Hmm, I guess that. Buy a cooler & OC. What's the use of an unlocked processor without OC'ing?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 26, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Hmm, I guess that. Buy a cooler & OC. What's the use of an unlocked processor without OC'ing?



 Yep, but i have to switch to full tower as i'm planning on something HUGE... So saving up..


----------



## d3p (Oct 26, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Yep, but i have to switch to full tower as i'm planning on something HUGE... So saving up..



I can smell them...a Grand GPU, a SSD & ofc After Market cooler.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 26, 2011)

^^That's 75% of my upgrade list...


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 26, 2011)

And what is in the other 25%?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 26, 2011)

^^Let the 25% be a surprise..


----------



## d3p (Oct 26, 2011)

^^ as mentioned the 25% will be another Cabinet.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 26, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^^ as mentioned the 25% will be another Cabinet.



A few more stuff too...


----------



## d3p (Oct 26, 2011)

now whats that ??? 

OMG are you talking about H20 Custom Coolings or some 3D Setups.....

What are you upto ???


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2011)

Cabinet and PSU are the only future proof things in a system.  If you are an enthusiast, always spend well in these two things.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

yeah, learn it the hard way.  also include the monitor in the list.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 26, 2011)

ico said:


> Cabinet and PSU are the only future proof things in a system.  If you are an enthusiast, always spend well in these two things.



Yep, that's the reason for my upcoming upgrades...



Skud said:


> yeah, learn it the hard way.  also include the monitor in the list.


Yes it is in already..

Actually 50% of the upgrade list has been disclosed by *d3p5kor*..


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 26, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> now whats that ???
> 
> OMG are you talking about H20 Custom Coolings or some 3D Setups.....
> 
> What are you upto ???



May be cold cathode tubes?


----------



## d3p (Oct 27, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> May be cold cathode tubes?



AFAIK, MEGAMIND won't love something which is fancy. He always search for real performance under his budget.

But i'm not sure, what is he really upto now ???

The things that are missing under his hoods are

-> Good GPU [as Mobo is capable of SLI, then SLI might be running in his mind]
-> SSD [For Sure]
-> Mighty Cabinet[not sure]
-> Decent CPU Cooler
-> 3D Stereoscopic display
-> A Beafy PSU to kick those SLI*[If he have some big plans.]


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 27, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> AFAIK, MEGAMIND *won't love* something which is *fancy*. He always search for real performance under his budget.
> 
> The things that are missing under his hoods are
> 
> ...



@d3p5kor, Man!! You knew me well...

Your prediction list pretty much covers it all(80%), Not a 3D, but a display for sure...
Multi-GPU depends on the performance & scaling of next gen. cards...


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 27, 2011)

@d3p5kor: you should try predicting the future. 
@MegaMind: waiting for the surprise.


----------



## macho84 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi guys I own this case and love it already. It keeps cool at less than 35 degree most cases . And doesnt reach more than 65 under load. So cool of course if all fans where installed and running already at full speed. Dont bother on sound as there is stock heatsink other dont create much sound. 

I wanted to know if it fit d14 or thermal right silver arrow . As i confirmed with silveright customer support confirmed with removal for top side fan. But d14 i wonder if it covers rams slot a lot. I had a doubt which is best in most average cases. Both are best sir cooler in the market. If it overclocked to attainable frequency which could be best performer.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 28, 2011)

D14 fits in Gamma, but not advised. It makes the cabby congested...

Check *here*


----------



## macho84 (Nov 1, 2011)

How abt Thermalright silver arrow.  Is that possible to fit any 120 mm fans in both the coolers instead of 140mm


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ why would you want to do that?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 1, 2011)

macho84 said:


> How abt Thermalright silver arrow.  Is that possible to fit any 120 mm fans in both the coolers instead of 140mm



Still, the heat pipes will be protruded...

A full tower is recommended for D14 or silver arrow..


----------



## macho84 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes its true mega but here you go from the thermal right customer support reply. I got based on this .

The NZXT is compatible with CPU coolers up to 168.5mm in height *without* the side panel fan, and 143.5mm *with* the fan.  The Silver Arrow is 163mm in height, so it is compatible if you remove the fan.

I could you see you routed the cpu cable under gpu and it touches the board and others . will it be fine as i find it difficult to route it. Kinldy help me.

I am overclocking to 4.2-4.5 max as of now. but now stock heat sink reaches 90 degree when load just 70 percentage of the cpu. not sure if it runs full 100 percentage.


Kindly help me.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 2, 2011)

macho84 said:


> The NZXT is compatible with CPU coolers up to 168.5mm in height *without* the side panel fan, and 143.5mm *with* the fan.  The Silver Arrow is 163mm in height, so it is compatible if you remove the fan.


168.5mm must be w/o using mobo spacers... Coz when i measured, i got 168mm from *mobo* not proccy... So from proccy it adds ~7mm odd which makes it incompatible with SA..



> I could you see you routed the cpu cable under gpu and it touches the board and others . will it be fine as i find it difficult to route it. Kinldy help me.


Yes.



> I am overclocking to 4.2-4.5 max as of now. but now stock heat sink reaches 90 degree when load just 70 percentage of the cpu. not sure if it runs full 100 percentage.


Stop overclocking n change ur CM exreme 600 ASAP...


----------



## macho84 (Nov 7, 2011)

Right now i am fine using SA. The customer support confirmed that heat pipe caps touching the case is not the problem and the heat sink itself would not touch the case. So now the cpu is cool and not reaching more than 60 at full load.

But unfortunately i cant use the 2nd fan. Soon wish to change the case with 170mm fan support any mid budget case please suggest.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 7, 2011)

@macho84, create a separate thread to get good response..


----------



## jetboy (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Megamind...you have a cool setup man. That's really good cable management too. Thanks..Would try it on my NZXT cab @ home.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 10, 2011)

^^Good luck with that


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

jetboy said:


> Hey Megamind...you have a cool setup man. That's really good cable management too. Thanks..Would try it on my NZXT cab @ home.



try to be as clean as possible with cable management. You can watch various videos available on youtube about cable management.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

@ Megamind: I'm buying this cabinet for my new sandy bridge rig it's a good case why don't you post some instruction how to do a proper cable management.


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2011)

*@MyGeekTips:* 

Generally or Most of the people will suggest you to buy few cable ties & then start stitching them on the best possible route.

*IMO don't buy these cable ties !!!! *

When you buy your cabinet & other component, sometime you will observe the wires will be tied with a separate wire. Now don't throw those wires. Those wires can save your cable tie cost & as well as whenever you want to remove you can remove. 

Why we in india should avoid using Cable Ties ??

Remember when you stitch cable ties, you can't remove them so easily,even if you want to remove it involves some brute force or cutting the ties, which have higher amount of risk to cut the cable & end up spoiling the components.

Most of the times the cabinet & other components gets dust accumulation & to clean the cabinet you need to remove those cable ties. So IMO people who are using Cabinets, where its more prone to get such effects, they should avoid these cable ties to the max.

For Cable Management stuff...refer the below video.
[youtube]EBr7RzxsuLg[/youtube]

*Tips from my learnings:* 

Tools Required: Phillip & Flat Screwdriver set, ESD gloves or ground yourself & propylene or distilled water, scissor, cable tying wires.

1). Unpack all the components from the Package, but don't remove then out of the ESD Bags[Electro-Static Discharge]. Unpack the motherboard & keep it above some the same ESD bag.

2). Then unpack the Processor from the box & remove the socket protector from the motherboard Processor Panel. Now install the Processor & close the socket. Refer the pictograph mentioned in the Motherboard Manual. After that install the After market cooler & RAM's on the motherboard.

3). Place the GPU on the Motherboard & make sure you place it in proper PCIe Slot based on the GPU.

4). Now open the cabinet & place it above the polythene cover or any bedspread, in order to avoid scratches. Take your PSU & mounted it where its supposed to be mounted. Place your HDD's on the HDD Cage & secure it with Screws. Remove the front panel cover & install the optical drives. Adjust the optical drive based on the requirement & tighten it.

5). Tighten the Spacers on the motherboard installation area inside the cabinet.Now take your Motherboard installed with other components like GPU, RAM's, Processor & screw it.Assemble every thing inside your cabinet, but don't connect any wires or cable. Now carefully observe, which can be the best route to take your PSU cables to Motherboard, HDD, GPU & other components. Make sure either you hide them on the otherside of the cabinet or make them to stick to the inside edge line of the cabinet.

6). Always connect your Control Cables first like HDD to Sata Ports on the Mobo & then connect the Power Cables after verifying the control cables are connected properly.

7). Always avoid jumping connections, no matter what kind of Cabinet it is. It not only saves space, it looks neater, easy to identify the faults & main part is Air Circulations inside the cabinet. Its really an added advantage on your cabinet.

8). Always wear the ESD Gloves while installing the Processor. Ground yourself while installing the other components like HDD or GPU.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

@d3p5kor: Nice Explanation & +Rep to you. Thanks.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> *@MyGeekTips:*
> 
> Generally or Most of the people will suggest you to buy few cable ties & then start stitching them on the best possible route.
> 
> ...




Exactly what I do always.  Particularly important if you upgrade regularly or have any plan to upgrade in near future.


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2011)

*@MyGeekTips:* Just update with some more additive info of your interest.
*@SKUD:* Thanks...Probably you can share some more experience or add few more points.

*Megamind:* 8,800 + views & more to go....Congrats & maintain the thread.....really nice.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

I think you have covered it nicely in those 8 steps.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 12, 2011)

@d3: nice step by step guide.. I knew them all except for the use of ESD gloves & grounding myself while installing hdd, gpu etc. 
rep added.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ya good guide though. I would not recommend gamma if a sli based setup. Its not required a full tower unless you are planning for 3 way or more gpu cf sli. also i would say gamma is best in class if matx is being used say gene-z of course by default it support atx but you will end up space constraints later stage when no of gpu added. Also its will be had to route the cabe via rubber hole provided as the atx closely touches it. But still its my one of the favorite first case i had got. Now moving on to CORSAIR they had impressed me first now getting slowly feeling bad because of lack of quality issues in the FRONT PANEL. Every one is had those issue. I am not the exception.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Cabinet and PSU are the only future proof things in a system.  If you are an enthusiast, always spend well in these two things.



Yup fully agree on this. The least future proof has to be cpu & gpu.


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 6, 2011)

hi... i bought the nzxt gamma cabinet.  and received it today. I have one question. in the box that came along with the cabinet. there are screws. Along with the screws there are 10 black color things with 12 cm length. They all look exactly the same. i never assembled a desktop b4, 

can ny one tell me what are these..


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 6, 2011)

I think he means the HDD rack attachments. There are 5 pairs so 10 pieces in all.
They attach to the left and right of the HDD's length and are used to mount the HDD in the case slots in the front

*thebestcasescenario.com/oneslowz28/front_page/NZXTGamma/IMG_0076.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 6, 2011)

^^My mistake, read it as '12mm'

@bibinjohn, This video explains well,

Quick NZXT Gamma Case Review - YouTube


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 7, 2011)

thank you very much...


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 6, 2012)

Celebrated New year with my PC..

Dust accumulation in 2 months unused PC,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/PC%20cleaning/DSCN4622.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/PC%20cleaning/DSCN4623.jpg

Side intake fan,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/PC%20cleaning/DSCN4625.jpg

Front intake fan,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/PC%20cleaning/DSCN4629.jpg

After a bath on diluted dish washer soln.
Shines 
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/PC%20cleaning/DSCN4631.jpg

*Some New friends to my rig,*

Thermalright Venomous X,


Spoiler



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4696.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4729.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4730.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4732.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4739.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4741.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4744.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4757.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4759.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4760.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4846.jpg


6*Arctic cooling fans(3*PWM, 3*case fan),


Spoiler



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Arctic%20cooling%20fans/20122011247.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Arctic%20cooling%20fans/20122011252.jpg
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Arctic%20cooling%20fans/DSCN4772.jpg



The last view of my board with intel stock cooler - adios amigo...

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4725.jpg

CPU cleaned with a cologne spray,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4746.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4748.jpg

Started installing the cooler bracket,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4752.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4753.jpg

Applied Chill factor III by manual spread method using a dead debit card...

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4775.jpg

Cooler mounted,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4762.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4765.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4766.jpg

Cooler packed with 2*arctic cooling PWM fans,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4776.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4778.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4779.jpg

Cooler inside Gamma,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4782.jpg

The gap between venomous X cooler and the side wall of Gamma - the bottom of the tape is the inner wall of side panel,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4783.jpg

Final looks,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4786.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4788.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Venomous%20X/DSCN4789.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

You have maintained this thread really really well, and your system too. Nice pics.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice setup *Megamind*.Btw cool pics


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

megamind time to overclock to 5GHz!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 7, 2012)

@Skud & Tenida thanks guys...
@Jas will do.. 

An update : GPU temp. dropped by 10'C after applying a fresh layer of TIM (CF III) & installing the fans..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

so you cleaned the gpu thoroughly too. will love to see opened pics.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2012)

@Megamind: tried OC'ing? If yes, then what about the performance of your newly bought cooler?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 7, 2012)

^^As of now

Sorry for late post, 
GPU cleaning... 

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/GPU%20cleaning/DSCN4808.jpg

stripped off,
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/GPU%20cleaning/DSCN4809.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/GPU%20cleaning/DSCN4832.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/GPU%20cleaning/DSCN4842.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/GPU%20cleaning/DSCN4838.jpg

A fresh quote of TIM,
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/GPU%20cleaning/DSCN4842.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/GPU%20cleaning/DSCN4843.jpg

Voila! Dressed up..
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/GPU%20cleaning/DSCN4845.jpg


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 7, 2012)

BTW, does any one know where can i find air container


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 9, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> BTW, does any one know where can i find air container



No idea..

*BTW*,
_*Reached 5GHz *_


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 1, 2012)

if air container means pressurized air can u will find it in ITDEPOT or PRIME ABGB.


----------



## mrintech (Feb 1, 2012)

Will get this case this month with my new PC

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 2, 2012)

any one modded GAMMA SIDE PANEL.?


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 12, 2012)

Did some mod in my PC(not sure this counts as mod)..

The cabinet power LED(blue) was too bright n a little bit annoying for late night browsing..

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0074Large.jpg

Changed it with some other color that goes easy on eyes in a dark room..
Also i found the HDD activity LED was too dull(green) to notice, so changed that too..

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/IMG_0076.jpg

The pow. LED,
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20LED%20Mod/DSCN4905.jpg

The HDD LED,
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20LED%20Mod/DSCN4906.jpg

Finished looks Pow. LED - white & HDD LED - red,
*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20LED%20Mod/DSCN0991.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20LED%20Mod/DSCN0979.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20LED%20Mod/DSCN0996.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20LED%20Mod/DSCN0995.jpg


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice. From where do you purchase the LEDs?


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks Skud.. from local electrical shop..


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2012)

Running out of space in my Gamma...

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/plextor/09082012418.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

Time to say goodbye to you Gamma. It have served you well till you have installed 570.
P.S. What did you use below the mounting adapter of your SSD? 



Skud said:


> Nice. From where do you purchase the LEDs?



At Kolkata, you will find tons of those in gemeni radio along with every other necessary components.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> P.S. What did you use below the mounting adapter of your SSD?



Thick Paper sheet..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Thick Paper sheet..


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2012)

^^Had no choice, the HDD mounting sticks supplied with Gamma doesn't fit with the mounting bracket..


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 30, 2012)

The last pic of my rig with Gamma,

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/HAF%20X%20small/DSCN4960.jpg

All components moved to new cabby,



Spoiler



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/HAF%20X%20small/DSCN4998.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/HAF%20X%20small/DSCN4999.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 13, 2013)

A small mod to my gamma to match up the new comps...



Spoiler



*Components added,*
Phenom II X4 965BE
CH IV Formula
Hyper 212 EVO

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20mod/IMG_0206.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20mod/IMG_0220.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20mod/IMG_0222.jpg

A tin of spray paint was used.



An old car cassette player (Sony XR-C750) & a pair of JBL GTO938 was lying around. 
The player is more than 15 yrs old & can be found in 90's bmw.
Features Dolby Noise Reduction(NR) & has exceptional sound clarity.

Used an old zeb PSU to power the player & paired them to my PC



Spoiler



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20mod/IMG_0210.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20mod/IMG_0221.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Gamma%20mod/IMG_0193.jpg

The audio quality is so pleasing which made me sell off my VS4121.


----------

